# Anyone build their own rods?



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

For Christmas this year, my dad got me a rod building kit from MudHole. All the tools you need to build your own rod, plus a couple rod kits. I just got everything set up yesterday and am looking forward to start building a rod in the next day or 2. This seems like a good way to get through the winter. I am sure there will be frustrations, but I am excited to build a rod and catch some fish on it. Anyone else build rods?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's a good hobby to get to know. Plus, when you need to replace a guide or two on a rod, you can do it all yourself. Read up on techniques & take your time. 

My last big job was my wife's perch rod. The long rod helps her avoid the "perch elbow".
Started out as a 10 ft/ weight flyrod, trimmed down for the proper action.

Base wraps (under that guides) was perch orange, then white.
Over wraps were yellow, then green with a black trim.
Made my own custom decals.
The plaid wrapping at the handle was a bit tricky.


----------



## just is (Nov 19, 2013)

Have fun its definitely a good winter project


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Creekcrawler and Just is,

Those are some really nice looking rods!

Been watching a bunch of youtube videos. They make it look so easy but things always look easy when ya know what you're doing.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

grab old junk rod,strip the eyes and redo that,you will find problems and know how to solve them.
if you need help,there is rod building forum.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

HappySnag said:


> grab old junk rod,strip the eyes and redo that,you will find problems and know how to solve them.
> if you need help,there is rod building forum.


I thought about doing this with an old Browning rod that I have. It was one of my favorite rods for catching channel cats until the reel seat came loose. I thought about trying to strip the whole rod down to fix the reel seat and then tie the eyes back on.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Happy Snag has some good advice there. 
You'll get some good practice and revive a favorite rod.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

If you strip that rod, before you redo it, find the rods "spine".
Bend the rod against a smooth floor and rotate it.
Somewhere in the rotation, you'll feel a slight bump.
That's where you want to mount the guides.
Most factory wraps don't do that. You may find your old rod 
gets even better.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Make sure to mark the spine, I made that mistake. Fortunately I was redoing an old rod.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use an old marble on the butt of the rod, on a hard floor surface. No need to buy the spine finder.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually, unless it's a really really old rod that you're redoing, there is no need to find the spine. Simply build on the blank's straightest axis. The rods not going to cast crooked because it isn't built on the spine. It isn't going to break easier if it isn't built on the spine. And while it may a slight bit more powerful, and I emphasize the word "slight", that difference in power is only going to show up under the most drastic conditions.

Blank manufacturing processes are much different now, than they were when finding the spine had more importance. Also, the spines position varies along the length of the blank. You can check this for yourself by simply changing where you hold your support hand.

If a person would like to read numerous discussion about the importance of a blank's spine, simply go to Rodbuilding.org. Type the word spine or the phrase, finding the spine, in the search function, and you'll find many well thought out opinions by people much more experienced at rod building than me.

Personally, I don't check for the spine. I build on the straightest axis of the blank, and if the blank is dead straight, it saves me the time of marking the straightest axis. As far as taking up rod building itself ..... it's a blast, and extremely addictive ..... have fun with it and watch your rod collection grow lol

Oh and if you do the search on Rodbuilding.org, be sure to set the search for "all dates"


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with bassbme for the most part on a 1 piece rod. A 2 piece would be more noticeable on the tip section due to the rotational force caused by the spline. Ever had a rod where the tip keeps coming loose, and always turns the same way?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just ordered all new Sic guides for a 7' baitcast rod. I needed 4mm-5mm-6mm-8mm-10mm ring sizes. ($70.00) for Sic.
...... So they arrive pretty quick, and I'm looking at these guides, the rings, the size of pencil lead.. 
They do not measure by size, but by total height of the eyelet. Now this might work on a new build, but I was trying to repair a rod and match eyelets. Is there a better place to but supplies besides Mudhole or Janns???


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That's odd. Never had problem with Jann's Netcraft - they even have a guide sizing page you can print out.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Guides are sized by the OD of the ceramic insert, or more accurately, by the ID of the frame where the insert is pressed into. Not the ID of the ring itself. On a 4 mm guide the ID of the ceramic insert is going to be in the neighborhood of 2.2 mm. 

If you're trying to match an existing guide you need to measure the OD of the ceramic insert.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Guides are sized by the OD of the ceramic insert, or more accurately, by the ID of the frame where the insert is pressed into. Not the ID of the ring itself. On a 4 mm guide the ID of the ceramic insert is going to be in the neighborhood of 2.2 mm.
> 
> If you're trying to match an existing guide you need to measure the OD of the ceramic insert.


.
He told me to measure the total height of the eyelet as it sits on rod. I told him they were in a pile on my build table, but i have the ones yet to return, and i will measure them. I used Versitex for many years. If i ordered #4, i got #4. They were slow to send, but had great prices. Versitex is pretty much


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

When you say eyelet, you are meaning the ceramic ring, and not the entire guide, correct? As I mentioned above, guides are sized more or lesss, by the OD of the ceramic ring. It doesn't matter if the guide is on a rod or not. The dimension is not going to change. 

The total height of the guide means nothing when you're choosing guide sizes, as one frame type may be taller or shorter than another frame type. 

And you use #4's? Man you must have good eyes lol The smallest I have used is a 4.5 and I have a hard time running line through them lol


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I build quite a bit. The number and sizes of different components is definitely intimidating and confusing to say the least when you first start out. There is a ton of info out there. Read all you can and then just build and build. If you don't like the way something turned out cut it off and start over. Nothing is permanent but once you put epoxy on it it's way harder to change. After a while you will get a feel for the components, which ones you like, which ones you don't and which ones you need for certain types of builds. Stripping old rods is good practice. Or you can go to good will and buy cheap ones to strip and rebuild. Mudhole runs really good specials on OEM blanks occasionally and they are great for the money. You can get components from a lot of different suppliers. If you visit rodbuilding.org they have a good list of sponsors for pretty much anything you might need.



















View attachment 304323


----------

